# Is it worth buying a Baume et Mercier watch?



## vexille (Jun 24, 2009)

It was my 21st birthday a couple of weeks ago and altogether from various relatives I have around £1200 to spend. I have for some time been wanting to buy a good watch as I seem to have accumulated many other traditional 21st presents (bespoke suit, smart cufflinks, fountain pen etc).

I have found this Baume et Mercier model which is available just over my price range:



As you will see I am interested in finding an understated sports watch.

I realise that Baume et Mercier is not as well respected as watch brands like Omega etc but is it worth spending this sort of money on a watch like this, or is this kind of no man's land between the premier watch brands above, and perfectly respectable ones below.

Any advice greatly appreciated. Would happily look at used watches but can't seem to find any of the great brands in my price range. Of course if you can think of a better way to spend the money then let me know. Thank you.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love that a traditional 21st birthday gift is a bespoke suit. I probably got a card and some cash, it would have been nice to get a bespoke suit. That watch is not quite my style, but its nice. The only reason is the black face, I just don't do black much. As for the brand itself, I know its not an Omega or Rolex or even Tag but its a good brand. I'd take a look for a Tag personally or even a Raymond Weil. Raymond Weil has many styles similar to the one you have chosen, they are made in Switzerland, and I think they are still independant. They are a newer brand, but seem to have very good quality and some really nice styles. As for where to shop its just pot luck, I know of a few big box jewelry stores that sell used, or maybe a pawn shop. Ofcourse there is always ebay, or maybe a watch repair shop may buy broken watches and repair them for sale at a good price.


----------



## vexille (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. The watch also comes in blue:



but I think I prefer the black.

I hasten to add that the suit was made in Singapore, so it's by no means a Savile Row creation. I got it when I was on holiday there a couple of years ago.


----------



## vatoemperor (Jun 15, 2008)

Most swiss-made mechanicals in this price range use the same ETA guts and do not modify the movements, the difference lies largely with branding and styling. Find out first what sort of modifications are done and whether or not they are worth the price difference. Or you just really may love this watch so much the price is irrelevant, if that is the case, just get it. Most of the higher-end watches are either manufactures (all in-house construction- Rolex, Omega) or handmade or a combination of both (Patek, JLC, VC etc...). Only you can determine whether an in-house movement or a hand finished movement is important enough to justify the price. 

One must spend a lot to get a respectable Tag-Heuer, though, as their lower range they are base ETA movements, or worse, quartz...horologically insignificant. You pay for the name and Tiger Woods. Another lower-end hand-finished brand you might want to look at is Maurice Lacroix, though slightly out of your price range, I think they may offer a better balance of Swiss-made and handmade that is worth the price.

Some people have luck at junk stores finding great boutique brands that go unrecognized. They may be broken, but a repair could be worth 10 times what you spend, depending on the brand.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

vexille said:


> Thanks for the advice. The watch also comes in blue:
> 
> but I think I prefer the black.
> 
> I hasten to add that the suit was made in Singapore, so it's by no means a Savile Row creation. I got it when I was on holiday there a couple of years ago.


Still better than my OTR from China, haha. I do agree with the other poster though. The well known brands charge for their names, but I would definitely stick with an automatic. I've been very happy with my Tag Aquaracer, and even my Tissot Le Locle, both of which are well in your price range. Also, the Le Locle uses the same movement as some Omegas, and they are both owned by Swatch so I like that. But if you like the watch get it and be happy while wearing it.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

For that money I'd consider Omega Seamaster or (used) Rolex Submariner:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A young guy such as yourself can wait for "the" watch.

If a "desk diver" it must be, consider a Seiko.


----------



## vexille (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you again for all the advice. The Seiko models which I have looked at previously all seem much 'busier' and less simple.

I have emailed Baume et Mercier for more information on the movements they use.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*If a watch speaks to you, answer it.*

Buy what meets your needs and stirs your juices. If you're concerned about long-term value retention, B&M's not a great choice - but unless you plan to trade up or sell it to finance a future world trek, that's probably not a consideration. Buy the appearance and feel you like best in your price range and don't look back. Your ability to buy what you like and remain impervious to the critical cries of others says far more about you than which watch you choose. And your bearing and behavior are far more important than your watch in making a good impression on others.

B&Ms are solid, durable, attractive, easy to get fixed (although I don't know about availability of proprietary parts for case, bracelet etc) and good value. Having had a few dozen watches from Seiko to Patek in my 60+ years (and having loved at least half of them for a few years or more...), I can confidently say that the minute is of equal length and value to them all. It really won't make any difference if you're wearing an Omega or a TAG or a B&M or a Rolex if all you want to do is know the time. Of course, your cell phone or Blackberry will do that for you too. You wear a watch because it makes you happy - so let it.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I would not spend that much on B&M watch. You have roughly $2,000 at hand and you can do much better with that kind of money.

I advise you search some watch forums and find yourself a pre-owned watch in 90%+ condition. Just make sure you buy from a reputable seller, ask for references - any decent seller would have some references in the community.

For under $2,000 you can get yourself Omega, Maurice Lacroix, Tag, Tudor, Longines, Breitling, Zenith.

For under $1,000 you can find great Hamilton, Concord or Oris.


----------



## 2forthemoney (Sep 10, 2008)

My advice would be to go to timezone.com. Read in the various forums, do searches - much like you would do here. 

Do not rush a watch purchase because there is a lot to choose from. I think you'll come to find that the B&M is a fine watch but there is certainly better for your $$.

p.s. timezone has an excellent sales corner and I personally recommend it for pre-owned pieces


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree on considering Maurice LaCroix over Weil or Baume for that money. Go to Timezone. Ask questions. YOu may be able to pick up a deal on a watch that impresses you. I love Chronoswiss and its guilloche work. I love Blancpain's styling. I got a JLC Master Control that would normally be out of my price range but got it for less than half of its retail by a doctor in Canada that wanted to get some of his money back and use it to a 'better' watch. He paid like 70% of retail and paid for an alligator band.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd spend USD $2k on this:










Buy it on a bracelet for a sporty look, wear it on a leather strap as a dress watch.
AD


----------



## teekayvee (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got two B&Ms, both rectangular, that I bought more than 15 years ago, and I've been very happy with them. Back then, they were a great value - I believe they were around 800 Swiss Francs each (new), which at today's exchange rate is around 800 US. I didn't care whether they were a good investment because I liked them very much and the price was reasonable. I think that's the most important consideration. As one of the previous posters said, consider carefully whether you're really happy about the watch and spend some time thinking about it. The model you linked to certainly looks classic enough to be very pleasing in 20+ yrs' time.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought my wife a nice B&M which has held up great and she loves it. Hamilton is another great watch which you can usually find great deals on.


----------



## waltj (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on the 21st birthday.

Lots of great suggestions here. A quick chime in on your watch selection.

1200 is a good sum of money for a 21 year to spend on a timepiece. Spending time on Timezone.com is a great suggestion. Getting to know what type of time pieces you like and what is good quality and value is something you will learn over your life time. I would also suggest www.pmwf.com poor mans watch forum. Great info on timepieces in the range that you are looking for. You will even learn more about custom manufacturers that use quality movements and cases and can build you something custom for the fraction of a "name brand".

So if you want to blow it all at once I'd get a Pre Owned Seamaster GMT

But also look at Oris, Hamilton, Tissot for great value. These can be had with great discounts on Overstock.com

But I'd think a 21 year old would be better off building a collection of timepieces that will coordinate with your daily needs. For 1200 pounds (where is the pounds key on a U.S. keyboard  you could have 5 time pieces in varying styles and colors to fit your daily wear.

My suggestion...Start with

Seiko 200m Diver with steel bracelet. Spending time on timezone you'll find this is a great watch to begin a collection. Solid movement and the watch has it's own history https://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/

Casio G Shock of your choice for weekends and active wear. A beater is just as important as the crown jewel.

Then find a good deal on one of the value manufacturers I listed earlier. Oris has a beautiful Diver. Tissot has some great styles that may be more suited to a younger man. These in the sales corner on Timezone are huge bargains.

Save the remaining change for your dream timepiece that you will discover as you become a WIS. Good luck.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just hated that I missed out on a Weil Freelancer at Carlyle's when they were closing. It was $1600 discounted to $600. I was going to buy it right after Christmas, but unfortunately it was already gone. I would definitely look for something gently used or being discontinued for a good deal. I also agree that a watch is very personal and buy it for yourself if you feel its a good piece at a good value that you really like.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

Watches, more than clothing, seem like a very personal decision. That said, I'd urge you to consider a pre-owned timepiece at your price range (though, of course, make sure you get it from a reputable dealer, preferably one with whom a family member or close friend has dealt in the past).


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

How about $120.00



Then another $20 on a ribbon strap!!


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

I would be looking at Omega but there is no point in purchasing something you don't love.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with the people here saying to lurk on the sales forums over at timezone. There are some great deals to be had and I think you could get an Omega with the cash you have if you took your time.

Edit: Just read the post above mine again and had to edit mine. If you really love that specific watch, buy it(maybe look on TZ again for a slightly used one if you want to?). If it's just the specific style then you can keep looking around. I recommend going to watchluxus.com and using their watch search engine. It's fantastic for discovering new watches that you might not know about and just to get a clue on the range of watches a specific company offers. It's a great resource with tons of info.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

vexille, 

I looked again at the B&M watch in the link you posted - that watch looks very similar to Omega Seamaster model.

If that's the style you like - you can find pre-owned automatic Seamaster in good condition in $1,000 to $1,500 range. 

They are popular watches and here's something you should keep in mind: in the future if you decide to upgrade the watch, you will have easier time selling or trading Seamaster. It would be more difficult to sell/trade B&M watch.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My advice, FWIW, is to be more patient with the used watch market. I got an old Zenith (older than I am!) for ~ $250 a few years ago. Needed a $400 overhaul, but I've had offers from Tourneau to take it off my hands for a lot more than the combined total. Consider looking for one of the great brands/names that has a little less mass appeal - rare to see a bargain-priced Rolex, simply because the market for them is _so_ large and very "efficient."


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

To me the B&M sports watch is neither fish nor fowl. I don't think it has any more status than a Seiko-Citizen-used Omega ETC. The one B&M in this range, I find interesting is 

It's 18K gold and a classic design that would hold up for the rest of your life. I know it's different than the one your looking at, but you can get it and then pick up a SS sports watch anytime.


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, so why hasn´t anyone recommended to buy a nice understated 1960ies Rolex Oyster??? USD 2,000 should buy a nice one, from a reputable source, with a leather strap. 

Will only increase in value

Can be dressed up (croc strap) or down (rubber/military strap)

Never out of fashion (and never IN fashion as well)

Etc.

So, anyone?


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

https://www.chrono24.com/en/search/...D&SEARCH_PMAX=2000&SORTORDER=1&numresults=106

The Air-King of the 1960 is slowly becoming a collectors item - especially with a black face.

THAT would be what I would by.


----------



## vexille (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, so much to think about. Thank you.

I have been looking at TimeZone and it seems to be US based. Is there a good site for used watched based in the UK where I can pay in pounds sterling?

Will have a think about everything said here. Just as a quick follow up to my initial question: what are you getting that is better in a B&M over say a much cheaper Tissot or Epos watch? Equally, is the only benefit to an Omega that they build their own movements? Are they more accurate?

I had also been looking at the Omega Seamaster and Planet Ocean series but had discarded them as too expensive.

Thank you all again, and if anyone could recommend a good UK used watch source that would be great.


----------



## waltj (Oct 9, 2005)

vexille said:


> Wow, so much to think about. Thank you.
> 
> I have been looking at TimeZone and it seems to be US based. Is there a good site for used watched based in the UK where I can pay in pounds sterling?
> 
> ...


Yes much to learn you have my padawan.

The Planet Ocean is gorgeous. It's a dream timepiece for me. I've tried on the Rolex Submariner and the P.O. back to back and to me the P.O. is just a clear winner in comparison on looks and value.

Knowledge on timezone will translate anywhere. There are plenty of sellers that are in the UK in the sales corner. I think when most people have mentioned Timezone it was in the context of educating yourself on timepieces. This is so you can make an educated decision.

This company is a well respected custom maker in the UK. I have no clue if they are close to you but maybe you can call them for help on understanding custom timepieces. Look at the Precista https://www.timefactors.com/index.html



vexille said:


> what are you getting that is better in a B&M over say a much cheaper Tissot or Epos watch? Equally, is the only benefit to an Omega that they build their own movements? Are they more accurate?


This the question that every WIS has to answer for themselves. They all tell time. A $10 digital watch can be more accurate than a watch that costs thousands. However the watch that cost thousands could have more refined finishing, a "better movement", hand crafting and lots of other things that watch marketing departments would love you to buy into. You have to determine what that is worth to you........That's one reason why watches are very personal.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Buy what you like...*

Forget what the so called, self proclaimed 'experts' recommend. If the B+M 'works' for you, you should go to your local AD and buy it. You have to wear it and use it and enjoy it, you should listen to your heart here. What anyone else says should be irrelevant. Avoid used watches (unless it's a vintage piece no longer in production), they are afterall, used, and I suspect a lot of your emotion here is about getting yourself a nice, new watch that has some symbolism with turning 21. And avoid, TZ (although TZ-UK is a good site), it's mostly populated by those with more money than taste (or social skills) who seem to define themselves by the shiny objects in their lives.

Get the B+M, and in time, if you fancy another watch, you'll buy it, too.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had a B & M Hampton (not a sport watch) for about 10 years and love it, but have a Tag for sport and casual wear. Tiger Woods aside, I like the look of their more casual watches, in particular the Carrera line, which would easily fall in your price range. While I love the look of the Submariner, I personally would balk at a cheaper "look alike".


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the capeland and it is solid and certainly gets the job done, but it is really up to you as to whether it is your style or not. I wouldn't pay full retail for B&M, but you can get some pretty reasonable priced on the internet.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Try to go to ashford.com

You can take a look and should be able to find some deals.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Wow - some responses are a bit harsh, in my opinion.*



tasteful one said:


> Forget what the so called, self proclaimed 'experts' recommend. If the B+M 'works' for you, you should go to your local AD and buy it. You have to wear it and use it and enjoy it, you should listen to your heart here.


I certainly agree with the underlying thought here - I said exactly the same thing earlier in the thread. But it's easy to mistake a very enthusiastic owner for a "self proclaimed expert". I think most of the recommendations and endorsements for a given brand come from the hearts of those who love them and an honest intent to help, rather than from an effort to be thought an expert.



tasteful one said:


> Avoid used watches (unless it's a vintage piece no longer in production), they are afterall, used.


The classic line is to buy the seller, not the watch. If you can trust the person with whom you're dealing, there's absolutely nothing wrong with a well maintained used watch. I've bought many over the years and gotten screwed only once by an internet dealer who refused to take it back or share the cost of repairs - and he knew or should have known that the screws holding the wire lugs in the case were all stripped, as it was obvious the minute I looked at the case back. Reputable dealers will warranty their preowned stock for a year in most cases, especially watches they sold new and took back in trade.

And buying new is no guarantee of perfection. I've had three brand new high end watches fail on me over the years. An IWC simply stopped running 3 days after I bought it. My dealer replaced it on the spot, but many (especially many grey market or internet dealers) would have insisted that it be returned for repair - and IWC reported finding no obvious cause and sent it back to the factory for a complete tear-down and rebuild. A local watch repair person would have cleaned and lubed the mechanism the first time, replaced a few parts the second time, and suggested selling it the fifth time.

A brand new AP that had been in the dealer's stock for several years sat so long without running (probably over 5 years) that the lube must have been gummy and the bearings sticky - it had about 12 hours of power reserve. AP fixed it under warranty, and all is well, but I was without my brand new expensive watch for a few months.

And a Ulysse Nardin stem came out of a brand new watch. The dealer sent it to Boca repair center, but the same thing happened again 6 months later. This time, they sent it back to Switzerland for repair. The AP and UN are both unusual models, so the dealer couldn't replace either one, which was fine with me.



tasteful one said:


> And avoid, TZ (although TZ-UK is a good site), it's mostly populated by those with more money than taste (or social skills) who seem to define themselves by the shiny objects in their lives.


This is unreasonably harsh and far from the truth. The diversity of experience, personality and attitude among TZ posters is no different from that on this or any other forum like it. My wife and I have met many TZers over the years, and while some are poseurs most are honest people who share a love of watches. Some devote what many of us might consider a disproportionate share of their income to watches, but watch lovers certainly haven't cornered that market. I have a friend whose wife finally told him that if he wouldn't sell one of his 2 Ferraris so they could move to a house big enough for them, she was leaving. If you'd seen where he lived, how he dressed and the pedestrian level of the rest of his life, you'd have called him a self-styled expert and assumed he was making up his automotive experiences. But he had a wealth of first-hand experience and knowledge and had owned several Ferraris over the years because it was his passion.

Many people express opinions about watches, cars, wines, clothes, homes etc that they've never even touched let alone owned and used - but this is not unique to TZ. You can usually tell from what's written and how it's expressed whether the author learned first hand or from a book. This is universally true, whether the topic is how a wine tastes, how well a car performs, how audio equipment sounds, how to make love or what the wearer might notice about a bespoke suit vs RTW.


----------



## waltj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bluesman great post +1


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

tasteful one said:


> Forget what the so called, self proclaimed 'experts' recommend. If the B+M 'works' for you, you should go to your local AD and buy it. You have to wear it and use it and enjoy it, you should listen to your heart here. What anyone else says should be irrelevant. Avoid used watches (unless it's a vintage piece no longer in production), they are afterall, used, and I suspect a lot of your emotion here is about getting yourself a nice, new watch that has some symbolism with turning 21. And avoid, TZ (although TZ-UK is a good site), it's mostly populated by those with more money than taste (or social skills) who seem to define themselves by the shiny objects in their lives.
> 
> Get the B+M, and in time, if you fancy another watch, you'll buy it, too.


Why are you so negative about folks who posted their advise here? We are all sincerely trying to help and you just have to put down our good intentions?

I totally disagree with your bashing of Timezone, I bought many watches from Timezone and have been satisfied with every single one of them.

The question was about Baume & mercier, well here's just an example of type of deals one can get from Timezone - Baume & Mercier Capeland Auto. That watch retails for $1,500 and up - and it's $495 shipped on Timezone:

https://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=4899506&rid=0

I would talk to seller and see if he would accommodate shipping to Europe.


----------



## vexille (Jun 24, 2009)

Once again, I just want to say thank you all so much for all your helpful advice. I've taken much of it to heart.

I think that, while in future I will definitely look at buying used watches, somehow for my 21st it seems important to get something new which will always be my way of remembering this time in my life.

I do really like the Omega Seamasters and the Planet Oceans, but the former happens to be the watch my father wears and I am quite keen, at least for now, to have something different. In an ideal world I'd get a PO but at over £2000 I think I can wait until I am earning my own money to spend.

I have looked more closely at Maurice Lacroix and have found this model, but I am not sure that it is as classic looking as the Baume et Mercier:
https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...urrent_Price|1&Nf=P_Current_Price|BTWN+0+1025

I was almost swayed by the Precista watch that someone recommended at only just over a third of the price of the B&M. But I realised that I would be compromising as, although I liked the watch overall, I really was not sure about the shape of the hands, or the fact that it had the numbers 3 and 9. The seller did not seem keen that I should buy it with a possible view to returning it, and without seeing it in the flesh I just couldn't decide on it:

I have looked really hard for another watch that I really liked from a better maker or that was a lot cheaper. If anyone knows of one then please do let me know. I have trawled through watchluxus looking at all the respectable brands that I know of and haven't found anything cheaper that I really like. Used Omega Planet Oceans seem to go for more than my budget on Ebay and I haven't been able to find anywhere that stocks them used.

As regards this particular Baume et Mercier watch, I have found it for only £1025 (RRP £1695). At a saving of 40% I have decided to order it but I have 30 days to return it if I am not sure about it. At this price is it a good deal?

What are your opinions on the Maurice Lacroix?

Thank you all again for your advice. I am still feeling a bit ridiculous spending this much money on a watch at the age of 21 and if I had found something cheaper I really liked then I would go for it.


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

Keep in mind that no "expensive" watch is worth (value) what it sells for. If precision/accuracy is important no mechanical watch will be as accurate as a $50 quartz Timex (nor as durable). If you add up all the material even a watch made out of solid gold or platinum does not include enough precious metals to justify the cost (never mind a stainless one). Most of the high end watches use off the shelf ETA movements (<$200 movement) and then they “modify” them to add value… Even if they make their own it does not justify the cost (in a pure value sense).
Now having got that out of the way… A watch is a status symbol; they charge what they do because people will pay what they charge. You pay a lot for the name, and this is not much different than OTR clothing or high end cars. I personally am a collector, even knowing all the above I have a collection of about 30 running watches including Rolex, Omega (my personal favourite brand—I have 6), Longines, Hamilton, Poljot (great value, I have 5), GP, Dunhill, Tudor, etc… As with any luxury item the some of the parts does not justify the price, and maybe that is the entire point that you can buy it without worrying about that!
Also higher end watches can and will be repairable in the future. I have a 1969 Omega Constellation that was just restored, as well as a 1970 Rolex. No problem finding a watchmaker to repair it and no problem getting parts. I also have my grandfather’s ~1970 Timex balance-wheel quartz (kind of a half quartz half mechanical hybrid). No watchmaker will touch it and you cannot buy parts for it. I bought 6 more dead ones on ebay and repaired it myself from parts from all the donor watches… The B&M will always be repairable for generations to come, a cheap watch likely no!
Now if you worry about impressing hardcore horologists the B&M is probably not the way to go. Most (not all) will consider them to be a caser (they use someone else’s movements in their case), if that is what you are worried about. Personally this does not factor too much into my decision points and there is a serious advantage, it can be repaired easily.
If you like the watch and it is a well respected established brand—which it is (not a fly by night cheesy one) then pull the trigger and enjoy!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd buy a nice Oris. Always been my favourite make of watch. That said I'd buy vintage. I have many nice vintage Swiss watches. The only time I've ever bought a new Swiss watch was when I bought an all black Swatch in the 80s. 

How about a new thread: What watch are you wearing today? 

1940s Revue-Sport - German officer's watch. Swiss made, manual, sub-second, was luminous years ago! Black calf leather strap. Photo from a watchseller, but it is exactly the same as mine.

This cost me about £40 about 2 years ago. It looks elegant and it keeps good time, and that's all I want from a watch.


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

What am I wearing today, I can get behind that... 

Canadian Armed Forces Search and Resuce Tech Marathon WW194006 (NATO 6645-21-558-0133), AKA Marathon SAR.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I've spent enough time perusing watch forms to conclude that unless you're absolutely concerned about resale value or accuracy, it's all a matter of personal taste. All of these watches are fine. Buy what catches your eye. If resale value matters, than I guess there's an empirical answer that watch sellers can probably provide. If accuracy matters, than the fact is that none of the mechanical high end watches are as accurate as any quartz or atomic radio watch. But don't bother with the endless debates about whether this brand or that is better.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> it's all a matter of personal taste. All of these watches are fine. Buy what catches your eye.


 And that gentlemen is the bottom line!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I should add that I was given a B & M about five years ago as a present. The watch has been very reliable and accurate, and I enjoy wearing it. I can't imagine regretting the purchase of a B & M (or any of the reputable brand watches mentioned in this thread) unless one really had one's heart set on something else. I personally like Omegas, but for no rational reason. I especially hanker for one of the moon watches, but again, no rational reason. I own a vintage Constellation. It's terribly inaccurate, and I have to reset it every day, sometimes using the B & M, but that doesn't stop me from wearing it often. But ultimately I set all the watches and clocks I own using a Casio G-Shock solar atomic radio watch. Now THAT's an awesome watch.


----------



## blackdial (Jun 6, 2010)

Avers said:


> I would not spend that much on B&M watch. You have roughly $2,000 at hand and *you can do much better* with that kind of money.
> 
> I advise you search some watch forums and find yourself a pre-owned watch in 90%+ condition. Just make sure you buy from a reputable seller, ask for references - any decent seller would have some references in the community.
> 
> ...


in what way are maurice lacroix (with the exception of those with ML 106), tag heuer, longines, breitling or even omega (with the exception of the co-axials of course) superior to baume&mercier watches?

all these brands use ETA oder Valjoux movements for all or most of their automatic models - some with slight modifications, some without modifications - just like baume&mercier. the brand is also well-established (at least in europe - for some reason not as much in the US), and I know few people who would think that f.i. longines or tag heuer are better quality.

the three watches that I wear regularly are an omega speedmaster, a baume&mercier classima executive, and a glashütte original senator karree. the omega has given me nothing but trouble (I had to send it to switzerland twice), while the baume&mercier has been very reliable so far (and also more accurate than the omega). the glashütte is, of course, a different kind of thing...


----------

